# Gore Fest August 26th-28th @ Rancho del Rio



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Rancho? Nah, I'll be at Pumphouse.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, what's with the change in camping venue?


----------



## GoreFest2016 (Aug 1, 2015)

We were asked to pay for a $5000 environmental assessment to host the camping at Pumphouse. Camping is still open at Pumphouse but all post race festivities will be held at Rancho.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

GoreFest2015 said:


> We were asked to pay for a $5000 environmental assessment to host the camping at Pumphouse. Camping is still open at Pumphouse but all post race festivities will be held at Rancho.


Wow. I assume that's BLM? The hostile attitude towards boaters is completely unacceptable. Have they ever been to Pumphouse? It's a complete madhouse for most of the season. Since when is this some pristine wilderness zone? If they're worried about the environmental impact then how about a study for every Saturday and Sunday from April to October?


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree, Kevin. When I heard this, I immediately thought the same thing. That place is a circus on the weekends...how the hell can they really be worried about a few kayakers causing an environmental hazard. Sounds like the BLM is just trying to make a few bucks off a successful event. But what do I know? 

But whatever. f#$% em!! Rancho is an awesome place to party and the owner there is very welcoming of debauchery!! It's gonna be a damn good time!


----------

